# Vaccination Administration



## Stephany (Apr 16, 2013)

Please explain:  Every coding camp/boot camp that I have attended has explained Vaccine Administration in the same way.  I am not a certified coder.

The traiing that I have recieved, to the best of my understanding, says to bill the first administratiive code for the first injection, and the second administrative code for each additional injection.

It was pointed out to me today that what the CPT guidelines actually say is that that it is based on componets.  For example, an MMR vaccination for Measles, Mumps, and Rubella are all considered different components and can have the first admin code, then the second admin code X 2, even though there is only one injection.

Is this not taught because payers will not pay in this manner, did I completely missunderstand the training I received, or is this logic completely off base?

Thanks in advance.


----------



## marieso (Sep 13, 2013)

*administration code 90460, 90461*

i beleive the administration codes 90460 and 90461 is to be use through age 18. So, for a patient who is 20 of age and a vaccine was given and counseling was provided at the same encounter what code should be reported to reflect the vaccine admistartion and the counseling?

thank you for your help


----------



## kana_gurl (Sep 13, 2013)

for a patient who is 20 years old I would use 90471/90472. Adult immunizations do not bill with components


----------

